
Why You Can’t Get a Ticket to the NBA Finals - acjohnson55
https://theringer.com/ticket-industry-problem-solution-e4b3b71fdff6#.27ne16tt6
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11833484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11833484)

70+ comments

